# Sillosock flyers versus snow magnets



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

I am wondering what people's opinions are on sillosock flyers versus snow magnets. Are there pros and cons to either (besides about a $5 a piece difference?) Or are there other flyers that you prefer?

Generally I think I have been reading that people really like the sillosock flyers, except in cases of winds over 15mph, which I think would be quite often in South Dakota.

The main reason I ask, is because I will be purchasing some very soon, and I am wondering which kind to get.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I like the flyers motion. I just have to figure out how to keep the stake into the head on windy days.

But they flyers look a lot more realistic compared to the goose magnets. I have sold all my magnets and have all flyers now.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Magnets suck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I sold all my magnets for the flyers. I've had good luck with them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I really believe that that picture has sold more sillosock flyers than any other advertizing possibly could. I know that I was convinced and now own a couple. 8)


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

The magnets are definitley way more durable.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

So where are you putting these flyers in the spread? Do you use it like a mojo? How many flyers do you run? I like the way these look and with different height poles I am sure the geese would eat it up.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

can't beat the magnets...we run about 50 of them behind us!! Very deadly on migrators


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I own 4 ss flyers and love them. We usually put 2 on the upwind side of our spread, and the other ones we make a hole right behind out blinds and put them right above that. Not saying this works for everyone, but it worked for us. I am gonna buy four more for this year. I don't care for the magnets.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We run them in front and behind us.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> We run them in front and behind us.


We used to put some out front as well. Untill one had a nasty incident with a load of kent deuces. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I used to put magnets above me back in the day before I swung back and shot a wing off. :lol: My bad.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I am sure we have all blown away a deke here and there. Do the birds want to "finish" with the flyer or is it a confidence thing? Do you guys hunt the downwind side of your spread? Do you put the flyers behind in case the geese want to bail at the last minute? Sorry for all the questions but it seems like you guys in the states have more access to these products and reviews.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This past fall in Canada I put them in a hole in the middle of the spread. My set up was like the letter "A" with the hole and a pocket. I also had one leg of the "A" longer than the other. Well need less to say they wanted in. With in two days we shot 50 birds between two of us and the main push of birds had not been through yet. I was also putting on a poor shooting display. So we should have had more birds.

Now another story is this past spring we went to the vehicle to get lunch and as we were about 300 yards from our spread we saw 10 dump in right on top of the SS Flyiers. I only had two that spring. They were on the up wind side.

So in other words I think you can move them around and just see how the birds react.

Good luck and it is a great product!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We put ours within 10 yards or so of the leading edge. Make it look like a group just coming in, or leapfrogging for fresh feed. If you watch, most times newcomers will go towards the head of a feeding flock. We always sit in the upper 1/3 of the spread, within 20 yards or so of the flyers these days. Used to do the downwind edge, but with better decoys these days, we finish more birds and want to be where the feet are coming down.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> We put ours within 10 yards or so of the leading edge. Make it look like a group just coming in, or leapfrogging for fresh feed. If you watch, most times newcomers will go towards the head of a feeding flock. We always sit in the upper 1/3 of the spread, within 20 yards or so of the flyers these days. Used to do the downwind edge, but with better decoys these days, we finish more birds and want to be where the feet are coming down.


Exactly what we do too.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Make it look like a group just coming in, or leapfrogging for fresh feed.


I have witnessed snows do the leapfrog thing quite a bit. Thanks for the info guys. I am definately getting a few.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

So is it the ss fliers or the snow magnets i am getting confused???? :-?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

it was said before, but the birds react different to where you place them. The last hunt this fall we set out 5 SS fliers in the downwind side and toward the middle of the decoys and we shot a pile of birds. place them just about anywhere and try them and see what the birds do. definitely the SS fliers over magnets even though I have them both I agree the magnets move more realistic.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

SS flyers all the way. Just ordered 4. :lol:


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

The flyers just don't do it for me. I have broken so damn many. Those magnets just seem to have an awsome hovering effect. I think the geese love it.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Flyers always break and just don't work the birds well. Same with that rotary machine that thing is junk. MAGNETS all the way!!!! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > We run them in front and behind us.
> ...


Collateral damage.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the SS flyers, they require some more TLC but give more realistic action, but i like to mix the magnets right in with the flyers because they look like there hovering ready to settle down where the SS flyer looks like it hasn't found where it wants to land yet, or at least when theres some wind. The infamous leapfrog effect.[/quote]


----------

